# Future owner



## Littlemsliving (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been looking into getting hedgehog for some time, and I have a few questions.

I can probably only get a cage with 3.75sq ft. Is that too small? I'm going to try and get PVC pipe to get a ramp. Do I need to block off the sides of that too?

http://www.petco.com/product/113059/WAR ... -Cage.aspx I might get that, and probably the large one if it's not too big for my desk. Is that okay? (As a starter. I'll get a c&c cage eventually, I just need to wait to get settled in my new place)

And since summer is so soon what is too hot for him?

I feel so silly asking these things, but I want the best I can do for him.


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

4 sq. feet is said to be the minimum so you'd probably be ok with the large one temporarily. If the pipe is enclosed you don't need to block off the sides, but the sides should be taller than your hedgie if you cut it. it shouldn't probably be any warmer than 82ish....74-82 is the suggested range, but some like it cooler or warmer too. My Kamo likes it around 71ish. Don't feel silly! better off asking than doing something wrong! =]


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Can the bottom grid be removed from that cage? Because hedgehogs can't have cages with wire bottoms. You will need to put coroplast along the sides so you hedgehog cannot climb the sides and fall. Can a proper wheel fit in that cage? It has to be a 12" or more solid wheel (Carolina Storm Wheel, Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel, Super Pet Comfort Wheel). One you get everything into the cage, there won't be much space left. It's not an ideal cage. If you put a loft in, it will have to be completely enclosed, so s/he can't fall off the edge or ramp.

Plus, you can make a 3x2 C&C cage (which is bigger than any of those), and it's about the same price by the time you make it safe, maybe cheaper.


----------

